# lego pattern



## susanmac11 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi im susan i hope you all can help,i am looking for a pattern for the lego blanket but it has to be knitted as i cant crochet and my boy would love it hoping someone con help,


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Here is one. Hope it helps.

http://ontheneedlesedge.blogspot.com/2012/07/lego-knitting.html#!/2012/07/lego-knitting.html

Anita


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello Susan, welcome from Michigan!! I think that Anita's pattern just before me is about the only one I've ever seen. Glad you are joining us!!


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

Welcome from Texas, the only blanket I found was crochet, sorry.


----------



## susanmac11 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thank you so much going to try this and maybe in time i will post it,


----------



## susanmac11 (Oct 23, 2012)

Im back again another question do you knit individual squares then join them alltogether do you use any colours you like thank you once again for all your help susan


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

I would think, to get the best effect you would need to stick to Lego colours.
You can knit the separate pieces and sew them all together (I hear lots of knitters groaning!) or you can calculate your dimensions using the size of the block given and knit them as a blanket using intarsia methods for the colour changes.

Personally I'd be working out blocks with two, four and eight "dimples" to mix it up.

Welcome to the "family".


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from London, England.
Nice to have you join our group.


----------



## huntersgrammie (May 25, 2011)

thank you for posting the lego pattern. i know my grandchildren will love it. i too appreciate it. will post when i get a chance to make it. im in the middle of hats, mittens and sweaters for 2 little ones for the winter. so far 2 sweaters each, 3 sets of mittens and hats. i have found some of the most adorable hats this year. rudolph, santa cap, jingle bell hat, hot air balloon ect. i keep finding new ones every time i think im about done. lol have a great holiday season folks.


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

There was a KPer who posted a Lego blanket a couple of days ago. Don't know if it was knit or crochet, but it was very colorful. Try under search at top of page for "Lego blanket"


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for the link, I think I would prefer to make seperate blocks, and sew them later. 

The one posted earlier was crocheted. I believe


----------



## CerraA (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi guys. On The Needles Edge is my blog, and I'm willing to answer any questions. The pattern reads funny because it was more excercising a demon than trying to write a correct format pattern.


----------



## Tessiepie (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks so much for posting this. I could only find crochet and I knew it kind of looks like the old popcorn stitch. I would not have been able to figure it out. Thanks


----------



## Batorichka (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi, I know I'm late to the party, but I saw a fantastic collection of completely free Lego patterns...
Here it is:
http://thethriftycouple.com/2015/03/25/15-totally-awesome-free-lego-crochet-and-knit-patterns/

Edit: I'm afraid the blankets are crochet, and so is the scarf, sorry 😔 
I'll leave this message up in case anyone else would like to follow the link.


----------



## Tessiepie (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks for posting the link, I appreciate it and I am sure others will. : )

I enjoyed looking at the projects. I did find a pattern on ravelry for knitting. Here it is. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitted-lego-brick


----------



## Batorichka (Dec 17, 2015)

Fabulous! Thanks for posting what you found &#128512;
It's in my library too now!


----------



## Tessiepie (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## kbruner63 (Aug 16, 2019)

Hi everyone. I hope some of you see this since I'm commenting years after the original post. Anyway, I figured out how to know some "lego" blocks but have never seemed anything. Any suggestions?


----------

